# Lytham-St-Annes



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone know of a campsite within walking distance of Lytham please?


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Steph,
Depends on your idea of walking distance as Lytham & St. Annes are a couple of miles apart.
I'm at work at the moment but grew up round there - theres a CL with a swimmimng pool just outside Lytham - if no-one comes up with it today I'll look it up this evening.


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

http://www.easthamhall.co.uk/


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

If you're a member of C&CC, there's a temporary holiday site at King Edward Vll & Queen Mary School for the next couple of weeks. You won't get any more central than that.

Paul


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I presume you actually mean Lytham, St Annes is also part of Lytham, but I'd probably not walk between the two unless I had half a day. Take a look at the distance on Google earth.
I live here by the way!There is a camp site at the south end of Lytham, near the local recycling centre, there are a few over near the B&Q superstore, just off M55 jct4, with a big Tesco's the other side of the junction, then there's a caravan club site on the edge of St Annes.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Stayed at Eastham Hall earlier this year, 2 grandsons 3&5 years walked into Lytham fairly easily. 
Nice site, small shop, no MH emptying point, but they kindly raised manhole for us
There is a request bus stop outside the site but not frequent. we go that back as the little one had 'no walk left in my legs gran' :lol: 
Sue


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

There is a site at a place called "Fort San Antone" it's a country and western club but they have a proper caravan site with hook up, even statics on there (you don't have to go to the club) .......but it is a good one!!


----------

